# Diferenca entre profiles 2008.0 e 2008.0/desktop [SOLVED]

## baldeante

Boas,

Qual a diferença entre estes dois profiles : 

 ln -snf /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/2008.0 /etc/make.profile

 ln -snf /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop /etc/make.profile

Eu tenho o primeiro link e experimentei o segundo para ver a diferença e tanto quanto pude ver apenas tenho de compilar uma serie de pacotes que com o primeiro link estão operacionais no entanto não estou a conseguir entender qual a diferença ....

Suponho que o primeiro seja uma instalação genérica para 2008.0 e o segundo uma variação do mesmo para desktop, alguém pode dar-me mais alguns detalhes ??? ou indicar-me alguma leitura adicional ...

----------

## RoadRunner

Dentro da directoria do profile tens um ficheiro chamado parent. Se vires o conteúdo vês para onde esse profile aponta. No caso do 2008.0 genérico, aponta para /usr/portage/profiles/releases/2008.0, dentro dessa directoria tens o make.defaults e os packtes que o compõem. Se fizeres o mesmo para o desktop vais ver que aponta para /usr/portage/profiles/targets/desktop.

Para saber exactamente as diferenças, basta fazer um diff desses dois ficheiros:

```

# cd /usr/portage/profiles/targets/desktop

# diff make.defaults ../../releases/2008.0/make.defaults

# diff package.use ../../releases/2008.0/packages

```

----------

## baldeante

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

> Dentro da directoria do profile tens um ficheiro chamado parent. Se vires o conteúdo vês para onde esse profile aponta. No caso do 2008.0 genérico, aponta para /usr/portage/profiles/releases/2008.0, dentro dessa directoria tens o make.defaults e os packtes que o compõem. Se fizeres o mesmo para o desktop vais ver que aponta para /usr/portage/profiles/targets/desktop.
> 
> Para saber exactamente as diferenças, basta fazer um diff desses dois ficheiros:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Boas,

Obrigado pela resposta .... nunca me lembrei de comparar os ficheiros pois nºão pensei que fosse algo de tao facil interpretação ...

Pelo que vejo o segundo tem simplesmente uma variável use bastante mais simples e que muito provavelmente vai devolver muito menos dependências na instalação de sistema ...

----------

## elissoncosta

O profile '/usr/portage/profiles/releases/2008.0/desktop' ativa USE FLAGS para o melhor funcionamento do ambiente desktop.

Após reconfigurar o novo profile, execute o seguinte comando para atualização e caso seja necessário, a recompilação dos pacotes:

# emerge -avuDN world

--

Elisson Costa

----------

